
Idea Debt (2016) - MasterScrat
https://jessicaabel.com/idea-debt/
======
MasterScrat
I read this article a couple of years ago (via HN) and didn't think much of it
at the time. Since then, this "binders of lore" concept popped back in my mind
a number of times, and actually pushed me to take some of those jumps.

So I'm reposting, for the benefit of people who missed it last time. Previous
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11027684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11027684)

